# Suggestions



## Killmonk26 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking at gettin a stereo. just wonderin what the best brand for a amp 4 speakers and a 12" sub is out of these brands MTX, Kicker, Polk. i was thinking polk for speakers and kicker for the amp.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

This much I know that MTX and KICKER are not your best choices so........... Your going with one amp or more?
I don't really know Polk so.......


----------

